# GTX 275 or ATI 5850?



## grazhopper

They are around the same price. Which one will outlast/ outlast the other. I know this is broad just wanna know what you guys think.


----------



## Jet

grazhopper said:


> They are around the same price. Which one will outlast/ outlast the other. I know this is broad just wanna know what you guys think.



The 5850 is better than a GTX285, so the GTX 275 is no competition for it. The 5850 also supports 3 monitors and DX11, so it's definitely more future proof!


----------



## Leopold Butters

5850 without a doubt.


----------



## Shane

leopold butters said:


> 5850 without a doubt.



+1


----------



## linkin

5850 is the clear winner.


----------



## CardboardSword

5850 by a longshot, so long as you can actually FIND one of the buggers


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

CardboardSword said:


> 5850 by a longshot, so long as you can actually FIND one of the buggers



Lol, yeah, especially with Black Friday just around the corner  They're usually gone a couple *hours* after they come in stock.


----------



## ETSA

5850


----------



## linkin

5850 competes with & beats the GTX 285, so the 5850 is the winner.


----------

